# I'm here for help, and for an outlet



## Limerantic (Jan 16, 2018)

Hi everyone,

6 years ago I married my DW and thought we would be happy forever. Over the last year or two, it's dawned on me that I haven't been happy at all. Friends and relatives have all said they are worried about me, so I have taken what I think is the first step and arranged a counselling session.

not sure what else constitutes an introduction, but there it is!


----------

